# Best Brew Method for Sweetness?



## KrisP (Mar 14, 2015)

While I know this is a fairly vague question and that there are many variable, which manual brew method do you think is the best for extracting sweetness from coffee? I am not a huge fan of sharper, more acidic brews and try to buy mainly sweeter varieties. But which method could best release this sweetness?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Long brews - 30mins plus will push extraction yields and maximise sweetness. You can do this in any immersion method - CCD, cafetiere or Sowden. Cover your brewer with something to keep the heat it. Brew will still be above 60c when you've finished.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Do such long brews require French press grind or just no agitation of the grinds?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can do long immersions in any brewer other than drip. Sowden is probably the best as it has a reasonably large width meaning the grinds are more spread out. Method doesn't require any agitation during brewing. Discard first 50-60ml prior to pouring into cups.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I was asking about the grind setting and not the brewer


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry I use V60 coarseness which is table salt consistency.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Once you've found your preferred method also then experiment with different bottled waters for brewing. Some will produce more sweet/round/balanced brews than others.


----------

